# Day 6 NP Thyroid 15 mg / body is over responsive



## RUTHIE (May 27, 2013)

Everything was going wonderfully well, until middle of Day 6.

That edgy energy that I had welcomed, became a force of it's own.

Restless energy is how I would describe it.

This morning I woke several times, finally giving up on sleep at 5:30.

_That_ energy is still persisting. Keep in mind this is an individual
who was having a hard time budging from bed.

Needless to say I think I will ride out that 6 Days of accumulative 15 x 6 affect, and hopefully by the end of day, I shall be less energetic and ready for bed! Should that come through for me, On Sunday morning, I will then put in place a half dose of the 15 mg as odd as that seem. I have already quartered one pill.

Should it not come through as an equalizing out of this hyper effect, my Physician will be informed.

Note: I am 5 ft 1, 110 pounds (The weight loss took 3 years due to sluggish metabolism). I have a history of sensitivity to everything, and am not surprised that this is any different. When ill I actually do at a child's dose of tylenol etc.

I would rather build from a quarter a day (30 mg pill split in quarters) than experience this tense energy feeling. Seeing as to how I am only mildly hypo, it makes sense.

Of course that sense and thinking only can serve me so much. I welcome an experienced voice here on the message board which is one reason I am posting. Yet another reason I am posting is that others may benefit from knowing of my bodies response to this start up of meds. I have heard many times over from physicians that a medication response was all in my head.. smile. Each body being unique, this is my response!

Suggestions, insight/reflections welcome!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think you are wise to build up. I have quartered and halved Nature-throid on my way up. Hang in there, and do keep your doctor informed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RUTHIE said:


> Everything was going wonderfully well, until middle of Day 6.
> 
> That edgy energy that I had welcomed, became a force of it's own.
> 
> ...


I am with you all the way on your conclusion; you are a tiny little person (big heart, big mind of course) so low and slow is the way to go. In total agreement w/that.


----------



## RUTHIE (May 27, 2013)

Very helpful to hear from those more experienced, that this is a good approach.

I went without the dose today and am first feeling some normal end of day sleepy. After last night it is actually good to feel sleepy. This thyroid treatment and startup can be a roller coaster can't it!?!? One minute you are happy to feel energy from the meds, then it hypes up too much within a day. Next thing I know I am happy to be unenergized.. smile.

Provided I am not feeling hyped up when I wake up tomorrow I do the halving of the dose.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Low 'n' slow, low 'n' slow.

:hugs:


----------



## RUTHIE (May 27, 2013)

Can't go much slower than I have.. smiles..

Took that 15 mg dose and halved it again to be half (7.5) of the 15!

Well the hyper kicked right back in so I weaned self off of that.

I read up on that response, and kept noticing that it is stated:

If that is the response on super low dosing, then it may be calling attention 
to either anemia or sluggish adrenals.

I had sent in adrenal saliva testing prior to starting on on NP Thyroid.
The results were returned yesterday as follows:

Note: I probably did the latest evening dose at too late an hour (10:30)?

Test
Cortisol

Gender: Female Age: 55
Samples Collected: 05-24-2013

6:20 AM 8.3 (3.7-9.5)
12:15 PM 1.8 (1.2-3.0)
5:40 PM 0.7 (0.6-1.9)
10:30 PM 1.4	H (0.4-1.0)

What does anyone make of this?

Based on my bodies over response to small dose of NP Thyroid, I am 
now turning back to review how to replenish adrenals. I feel better when
taking Rhodiola, and never did so loyally. It is noted that Rhodiola in itself,
is not as good as combining it with other herbs and adaptogens.

The journey continues...

All insight welcome!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned and I didn't see it, but are you at all open to trying t4 only meds? I know I would probably stroke out if I added t3 to the mix. My body is just that way.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think 10:30 p.m. is okay for the evening cortisol sample. I remember doing mine at 10:00 or 10:30 p.m. Interesting results... and look at your late-afternoon sample, you are barely above the bottom range at 0.7, then swing to over-the range at 1.4 for the evening. I think you clued right in to folks with adrenal issues not being able to handle meds. with T3 in them very easily.

As far as Rhodiola, and other adaptogens, please be careful. You really should seek the wisdom of a naturopath or out-of-the-box MD. I decided I would "DIY" it last year with taking some adrenal support formula, nearly passed out at work, had to be driven home, and was out for days. Ugh.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RUTHIE said:


> Can't go much slower than I have.. smiles..
> 
> Took that 15 mg dose and halved it again to be half (7.5) of the 15!
> 
> ...


Don't forget to have your ferritin done as low iron can do this as well.


----------

